# camera IP et routeur



## olive78 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous ,
je suis tres mauvaise en réseau et voilà mon pb:
je partage une connaxion internet entre 2 portables Mac via une borne Airport Extreme elle meme reliée à mon modem ADSL (satellite dans mon cas) via Ethernet.Je voudrais installer une camera IP (Axis 207W)
et je n'arrive pas à configurer la cam et la borne pour pouvoir acceder à ma cam de l'exterieur via le Net (en local pas de pb) d'ou mes questions:
 sur la cam (j'ai bien son adresse IP:169.254.107.92)
1)dans "reglages TCP/IP" j'ai une adresse IPv4 (192.168.0.90) qu'est ce que c'est ? à quoi sert elle ?difference avec celle de la cam ? et à la question "obtain IP adress via DCHP " dois je choisir oui ou bien l'adresse IPv4 ?
2)dans "DNS configuration" dois je choisir "obtain DNS server adress via DHCP" ?
3)dans " host name configuration" 
j'ai "obtain host name via IPv4 DHCP " ??? ou "use the host name" ... avec un nom de cam ??
dois je choisir "enable dynamic DNS updates" ?
4) le n° de port HTTP par defaut est 80 je le garde ?
5)dans les reglages "NAT  for IPv4" j'ai le choix entre "enable " ou " use manually NAT router" ?

6)pour la borne Aiport ,j'ai son adresse IP (92.250.136.207) et une adresse IPv4(10.0.1.1) là encore quelle difference ?
que dois utiliser ?
7)dans "reglages DHCP " de la borne j'ai 1ere adresse 10.0.1.2 et derniere adresse 10.0.1.200 est ce je laisse comme ça ?
8) dans "configuration des mappages de port" pour la borne Airport je ne sais pas comment choisir:
service?
port UDP public =80 je laisse vu que ma cam est en 80 ?
adresse IP privée =10.0.1.201 je ne peux modifier que les 3 derniers chiffres ?que choisir ?
port UDP privé = ?
port TCP privé =80 ?
nom de service = ?
type de service ?http ?

une fois tout ça configuré comment est ce que j'accede à ma cam depuis le net ?j'ai trouvé quelques infos par ci par là mais je ne comprends pas .
Voilà,
c'est tout !!!!
si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ,car pour moi ces reseaux c'est vraiment la jungle .....
merci d'avance 
olive78


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

On oublie deux secondes (enfin plus) tout ça et on passe à l'esentiel

1 - question : comment obtiens-tu l'adresse de la caméra IP ?

2 - remarque : 169.xxx.xxx.xxx pour un périphériques ethernet implique qu'il n'appartient pas au réseau local (10.0.xxx.xxx) donc cela ne marchera jamais.

3 - que dit la documentation ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Aucun rapport mais évite de communiquer les adresses IP, si quelqu'un'un de malintentionné vient sur ce forum...


----------



## olive78 (28 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> On oublie deux secondes (enfin plus) tout ça et on passe à l'esentiel
> 
> 1 - question : comment obtiens-tu l'adresse de la caméra IP ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos reponses (et conseils),
j'obtiens l'adresse IP de la cam avec le logiciel livré avec la cam (je l'ai fait sur 1 PC car sur Mac pas de logiciel !!) et j'obtiens 169......j'accede bien aux reglages de la cam avec cette adresse dans mon navigateur c'est apres que ça se complique ...


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

il n'est pas question d'assigner une adresse à un moment ?

cette adresse doit ressembler à celle des autres machines de ton réseau (10.0.1.xxx) pour simplifier les choses.


----------



## olive78 (29 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> il n'est pas question d'assigner une adresse à un moment ?
> 
> cette adresse doit ressembler à celle des autres machines de ton réseau (10.0.1.xxx) pour simplifier les choses.



eh bien non ,dans les reglages de la cam je n'ai rien qui ressemble à ça à aucun moment j'ai juste une adresse IPv4 en 192.xxx.xxx.xxx et je ne sais pas ce qu'elle signifie (difference avec l'adresse IP ?)

par contre dans la config de la borne Airport  ,dans les reglages de mappage de ports j'ai bien une adresse 10.0.1.xxx en adresse IP privée (et port 80) mais je ne vois pas comment je peux rediriger  l'adresse de la cam vers cette adresse (si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il fallait faire?)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> eh bien non ,dans les reglages de la cam je n'ai rien qui ressemble à ça à aucun moment j'ai juste une adresse IPv4 en 192.xxx.xxx.xxx et je ne sais pas ce qu'elle signifie (difference avec l'adresse IP ?)
> 
> par contre dans la config de la borne Airport  ,dans les reglages de mappage de ports j'ai bien une adresse 10.0.1.xxx en adresse IP privée (et port 80) mais je ne vois pas comment je peux rediriger  l'adresse de la cam vers cette adresse (si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il fallait faire?)


L'adresse 192.168.xxx.xxx.xxx est également une adresse privé comme 10.0.1.xx. Le soucis est que tu nous indique des adresses externe (accessible depuis Internet). Ta caméra est relié comment ? A travers un routeur ou est directement branché à un modem.


----------



## olive78 (29 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> L'adresse 192.168.xxx.xxx.xxx est également une adresse privé comme 10.0.1.xx. Le soucis est que tu nous indique des adresses externe (accessible depuis Internet). Ta caméra est relié comment ? A travers un routeur ou est directement branché à un modem.



la camera est reliée directement à la borne Airport via 1 cable ethernet ,la borne est elle meme reliée à mon modem ADSL (Satellite Viveole dans mon cas)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> 1)dans "reglages TCP/IP" j'ai une adresse IPv4 (192.168.0.90) qu'est ce que c'est ? à quoi sert elle ?difference avec celle de la cam ? et à la question "obtain IP adress via DCHP " dois je choisir oui ou bien l'adresse IPv4 ?


Une adresse IPv4 est une adresse respectant les normes actuelles. En avoir signifie que cette appareil est disponible via TCP/IP. La norme régissant internet. Il existe également IPv6 qui ne peut être utilisé que si toutes la chaîne modem/routeur/ordinateur est compatible.



olive78 a dit:


> 2)dans "DNS configuration" dois je choisir "obtain DNS server adress via DHCP" ?


A moins que tu es spécifié des réglages spécifiques aux niveaux de l'Airport, c'est inutile. Cette option demandant à la borne de lui fournir automatiquement une adresse IPv4. Tu peux essayé une IP statique en 10.0.1.xx si tu as des problèmes DHCP.



olive78 a dit:


> 3)dans " host name configuration"
> j'ai "obtain host name via IPv4 DHCP " ??? ou "use the host name" ... avec un nom de cam ??
> dois je choisir "enable dynamic DNS updates" ?


Sauf utilisation en entreprise, cette option n'a pas grand intérêt, elle permet de définir un nom pour l'accès en réseau local (au mieux de taper 10.0.1.4 par exemple, tu tape macamera.com et tu es redirigé vers la caméra).



olive78 a dit:


> 4) le n° de port HTTP par defaut est 80 je le garde ?


Tout dépend de toi, le problème du 80 est qu'il est facillement accessible. Tu peux sans risque choisir un autre port (renseigne toi d'abord pour savoir s'il est disponible).



olive78 a dit:


> 5)dans les reglages "NAT  for IPv4" j'ai le choix entre "enable " ou " use manually NAT router" ?


Réglage pour réseau d'entreprise, si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, choisie enable.

La suite arrive, je ne suis pas une machine à écrire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> 6)pour la borne Aiport ,j'ai son adresse IP (92.250.136.207) et une adresse IPv4(10.0.1.1) là encore quelle difference ?
> que dois utiliser ?


La première adresse est cella accessible normalement depuis Internet (il faut paramétrer son routeur pour qu'il fasse la redirection). La deuxième est celle en réseau local.



olive78 a dit:


> 7)dans "reglages DHCP " de la borne j'ai 1ere adresse 10.0.1.2 et derniere adresse 10.0.1.200 est ce je laisse comme ça ?


Très bon réglage par défaut. Aucune raison de changer.



olive78 a dit:


> 8) dans "configuration des mappages de port" pour la borne Airport je ne sais pas comment choisir:
> service?
> port UDP public =80 je laisse vu que ma cam est en 80 ?
> adresse IP privée =10.0.1.201 je ne peux modifier que les 3 derniers chiffres ?que choisir ?
> ...


Service: qu'est-ce qu'il te propose ? Nom du service: Invente ! Type de service: http. port UDP privé: consulte la doc de la cam'. adresse IP privé: c'est normal qu'il ne laisse choisir que les trois derniers chiffres. Laisse les réglages par défaut sauf problème de connexion.

Ouf, travailler plus pour gagner plus


----------



## olive78 (29 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> La première adresse est cella accessible normalement depuis Internet (il faut paramétrer son routeur pour qu'il fasse la redirection). La deuxième est celle en réseau local.
> 
> 
> Très bon réglage par défaut. Aucune raison de changer.
> ...


merci 1000 fois pour ces reponses precises ,je vais regarder ça de prés dans la journée et je te tiens au courant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> merci 1000 fois pour ces reponses precises ,je vais regarder ça de prés dans la journée et je te tiens au courant


_Pourvu que ça marche car je suis pas rémunéré à l'heure _


----------



## olive78 (30 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> _Pourvu que ça marche car je suis pas rémunéré à l'heure _



je n'ai pas pu te repondre plus car je n'ai eu que des pb ,j'ai du reinitailiser la camera ,retrouver son adresse IP ,....des erreurs de beotien(ne).
Bref,j'ai bien parametré toute les options telles que tu m'as indiqué ,j'ai bien pour la camera :1 adresse IP 169.xxx.xxx.xxx et 1 adresse IP privée en 10.0.1.xxx .
pour la borne Airport j'ai aussi 2 adresses IP :1 publique en 92.250.xxx.xxx et 1 adresse IP privée en 10.0.1.xxx j'ai attribué le port 80 à la camera ,je pense avoir compris que dans le routeur (c'est à dire Airport Exreme pour moi) je dois re-diriger ce port HTTP 80 vers l'adresse IP de la camera  mais le hic c'est que je ne vois pas vraiment ou je fais ça  ça doit etre dans le mappage ??mais je ne vois pas ou ?

PS 1 detail :entre hier soir et ce matin l'adresse IP de la camera  a changé toute seule sans toucher à rien (d'1 chiffre) on a souvent des coupures d' electricité  est ce ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> pour la borne Airport j'ai aussi 2 adresses IP :1 publique en 92.250.xxx.xxx et 1 adresse IP privée en 10.0.1.xxx j'ai attribué le port 80 à la camera ,je pense avoir compris que dans le routeur (c'est à dire Airport Exreme pour moi) je dois re-diriger ce port HTTP 80 vers l'adresse IP de la camera  mais le hic c'est que je ne vois pas vraiment ou je fais ça  ça doit etre dans le mappage ??mais je ne vois pas ou ?


Avant d'effectuer un mappage, il va valoir paramétrer ta cam' pour qu'elle utilise une adresse IP fixe. Le mappage demandant une IP fixe. Concernant le réglage à effectuer, voici la marche à suivre: http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/mamp-pro-airport-express-dyndns-208673.html (il te suffit d'adapter au contexe).



olive78 a dit:


> PS 1 detail :entre hier soir et ce matin l'adresse IP de la camera  a changé toute seule sans toucher à rien (d'1 chiffre) on a souvent des coupures d' electricité  est ce ça ?


Normal: ton bail DHCP a simplement été réinitialisé. Traduction: l'Airport n'attribue qu'une adresse IP qu'un temps limité. Celle-ci est automatiquement changé de temps en temps.


----------



## olive78 (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Avant d'effectuer un mappage, il va valoir paramétrer ta cam' pour qu'elle utilise une adresse IP fixe. Le mappage demandant une IP fixe. Concernant le réglage à effectuer, voici la marche à suivre: http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/mamp-pro-airport-express-dyndns-208673.html (il te suffit d'adapter au contexe).
> 
> 
> Normal: ton bail DHCP a simplement été réinitialisé. Traduction: l'Airport n'attribue qu'une adresse IP qu'un temps limité. Celle-ci est automatiquement changé de temps en temps.



je reflechis à tout ça tranquillement et je te tiens au courant our une neophyte c'est pas rien tout ce jargon des reseaux  ....!!!mais je commence à piger le principe !


----------



## olive78 (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Avant d'effectuer un mappage, il va valoir paramétrer ta cam' pour qu'elle utilise une adresse IP fixe. Le mappage demandant une IP fixe. Concernant le réglage à effectuer, voici la marche à suivre: http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/mamp-pro-airport-express-dyndns-208673.html (il te suffit d'adapter au contexe).
> 
> 
> Normal: ton bail DHCP a simplement été réinitialisé. Traduction: l'Airport n'attribue qu'une adresse IP qu'un temps limité. Celle-ci est automatiquement changé de temps en temps.



Super tes infos,


----------



## olive78 (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Avant d'effectuer un mappage, il va valoir paramétrer ta cam' pour qu'elle utilise une adresse IP fixe. Le mappage demandant une IP fixe. Concernant le réglage à effectuer, voici la marche à suivre: http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/mamp-pro-airport-express-dyndns-208673.html (il te suffit d'adapter au contexe).
> 
> 
> Normal: ton bail DHCP a simplement été réinitialisé. Traduction: l'Airport n'attribue qu'une adresse IP qu'un temps limité. Celle-ci est automatiquement changé de temps en temps.



Super tes infos,
grace à ça j'ai fini par trouver le service AXIS d'attribution d'adresses IP fixe(" Axis internet Dynamic DNS Service")j'ai rentré les infos nécesaires dans mon cas pour avoir finalement(je sens que la fin n'est pas loin !):

pour la camera j'ai :
 -une adresse publique IP fixe en 92.xxx.xxx.xxx
-HTTP port =80

-pour mon reseau local une adresse IP privée en 10.0.1.xxx

maintenant je suppose que je dois faire le fameux mappage :
donc dans mes reglages Airport  ou dois je rentrer cette adresse IP fixe vu que je ne peux que  modifier les 3 derniers chiffres  de 10.0.1.XXXX si c'est bien là que je rentre cette adresse IP fixe(voir mes captures d'ecran apres)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

olive78 a dit:


> Super tes infos,
> grace à ça j'ai fini par trouver le service AXIS d'attribution d'adresses IP fixe(" Axis internet Dynamic DNS Service")j'ai rentré les infos nécesaires dans mon cas pour avoir finalement(je sens que la fin n'est pas loin !):
> 
> pour la camera j'ai :
> ...


Je reprend la capture de l'article dont j'avais indiqué le lien:
Voir la pièce jointe 17969

C'est dans cette fenêtre que tu devras indiqué 80 -> adresse-ip-de-la-cam:80
Veille bien à que l'adresse IP en question soit statique.


----------



## olive78 (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Je reprend la capture de l'article dont j'avais indiqué le lien:
> Voir la pièce jointe 17969
> 
> C'est dans cette fenêtre que tu devras indiqué 80 -> adresse-ip-de-la-cam:80
> Veille bien à que l'adresse IP en question soit statique.



formidable ,J'AI ENFIN VAINCU LE DRAGON  ! CA MARCHE merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses qui m'ont vraiment beaucoup aidée( je n'y connaissais rien en reseau et j'ai pas mal appris)
J'en suis à : ma camera IP reliée par ethernet à la borne Airport  accessible depuis le net avec une adresse fixe mais comme j'aime les choses simples maintenant je vais la configurer en Wifi sur une 2 eme borne Airport reliée elle meme à la 1ere en extension de reseau WDS donc je te tiens au courant ,je pense que cela va encore m'occuper un moment ,ça m'étonnerait que tout marche du 1er coup comme prevu......
bonne soirée


----------

